# I never saw you as a cuck



## Tom seller

Hola, quería ver si alguien era capaz de darme una palabra en español para este significado de Cuck


----------



## fenixpollo

Con gusto te podremos ayudar; solamente necesitas brindar un ejemplo concreto de su uso. ¿Podrías mostrarnos una oración completa donde viste/escuchaste esta palabra, por favor?


----------



## Tom seller

Creo que el enlace ofrece suficiente información acerca de la palabra como para no necesitar mayor contexto, pero si quieres un ejemplo concreto aquí lo tienes:
*"You’re the man of the house, right? But you’re worried about disturbing your bitch? Wow, Bryan, I never saw you as a cuck.”*


----------



## mancunienne girl

Según el diccionario urbano, "a cuck" es un hombre débil, dominado por su esposa/novia, pero no sé si existe algo parecido en castellano.


----------



## Tom seller

Sí, de eso se trata. El concepto lo entiendo a la perfección pero ignoro si hay una palabra concreta. La única que se me ocurre es "pusilánime", pero no creo que se ajuste al cien por cien a lo que la palabra pretende transmitir.


----------



## micafe

No se me ocurre sino "poco hombre".


----------



## franzjekill

Tom seller said:


> Creo que el enlace ofrece suficiente información acerca de la palabra como para no necesitar mayor contexto, pero si quieres un ejemplo concreto aquí lo tienes


El problema con los vínculos, cuando el usuario no ha copiado el texto, es que con el tiempo, muchos de aquellos dejan de funcionar, y el hilo puede volverse inservible para quienes lo quieran consultar en el futuro.


mancunienne girl said:


> Según el diccionario urbano, "a cuck" es un hombre débil, dominado por su esposa/novia, pero no sé si existe algo parecido en castellano.


"Cuck" is a shortening of the word "cuckold"—a man whose wife has been unfaithful".
Farlex Dictionary of Idioms
¿Cornudo?
2. adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona, especialmente de un marido: Que es objeto de infidelidad por parte de su pareja.
DLE


----------



## gato radioso

mancunienne girl said:


> Según el diccionario urbano, "a cuck" es un hombre débil, dominado por su esposa/novia, pero no sé si existe algo parecido en castellano.




Pusilánime (standard)
Calzonazos (colloquial)


----------



## michelmontescuba

Debilucho


----------



## Tom seller

franzjekill said:


> "Cuck" is a shortening of the word "cuckold"—a man whose wife has been unfaithful".
> Farlex Dictionary of Idioms
> ¿Cornudo?
> 2. adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona, especialmente de un marido: Que es objeto de infidelidad por parte de su pareja.
> DLE


En este caso no hay una connotación sexual. Es una palabra que ha derivado de Cuckold, pero que hace referencia al carácter sumiso o poco masculino del hombre en una pareja.



gato radioso said:


> Pusilánime (standard)
> Calzonazos (colloquial)




Calzonazos se acerca bastante, pero no es 100% preciso. Creo que el término que lo define exactamente es "*Mangina*", aunque no tengo muy claro si usarlo porque no es una palabra demasiado conocida.


----------



## gato radioso

Tom seller said:


> En este caso no hay una connotación sexual. Es una palabra que ha derivado de Cuckold, pero que hace referencia al carácter sumiso o poco masculino del hombre en una pareja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calzonazos se acerca bastante, pero no es 100% preciso. Creo que el término que lo define exactamente es "*Mangina*", aunque no tengo muy claro si usarlo porque no es una palabra demasiado conocida.



Si, mangina está bien, aunque creo que es un término muy localizado en redes sociales. Creo que todavía no se ha extendido ampliamente en el conjunto de la población.

También podría valer "moñas", ser un moñas es ser un hombre con poco carácter, apocado, lleno de melindres... puede servir según el matiz que desees en un contexto determinado. En caso de duda, yo diría "calzonazos", aunque concuerdo contigo que, siendo aproximado, no lo clava al 100%.


----------



## acme_54

Básicamente, significa "cornudo", que no se emplea mucho hoy en día en España como insulto (cf. = cabrón). Sin embargo, en mi opinión, dice más sobre la persona que lo emplea (falocéntrico, machista, intolerante, corto de miras...) que la persona insultada.


----------



## Tom seller

acme_54 said:


> Básicamente, significa "cornudo", que no se emplea mucho hoy en día en España como insulto (cf. = cabrón). Sin embargo, en mi opinión, dice más sobre la persona que lo emplea (falocéntrico, machista, intolerante, corto de miras...) que la persona insultada.


No, no significa cornudo. Cornudo sería "Cuckold" pero la palabra en cuestión es cuck, que no tiene connotación sexual.


----------



## cidertree

Igual de vulgar que _cuck:

Wow, Bryan, nunca te tomé por marica._

Evitaría usar "mangina" ya que el termino está asociado con el machismo radical.


----------



## Tom seller

cidertree said:


> Evitaría usar "mangina" ya que el termino está asociado con el machismo radical.



Es que ese es EXACTAMENTE el contexto


----------



## Ballenero

No veo porqué calzonazos no sirve.

Creo que en otro hilo similar, alguien sugirió: nenaza (en masculino).
Ser un nenaza.


----------



## Tom seller

Ballenero said:


> No veo porqué calzonazos no sirve.
> 
> Creo que en otro hilo similar, alguien sugirió: nenaza (en masculino).
> Ser un nenaza.



No digo que no sirva, simplemente no responde 100% a lo que trata de transmitir. Un calzonazos es un hombre sin personalidad, que se deja mangonear por cualquiera. Es un adjetivo de uso genérico que utilizan personas de cualquier ideología para calificar a hombres sin carácter.

En este caso de lo que se trata es de un insulto en boca de un individuo de extrema derecha que trata de ridiculizar a otro por su falta de carácter *ante el sexo femenino. *

Si has leído la definición " _Un Mangina es un hombre autodespreciativo que inconscientemente se odia a sí mismo y ciegamente cree que las mujeres son superiores a él. Ha sido educado para pensar que la masculinidad es inherentemente errónea_ " Este término es empleado habitualmente por personas con orientación de derecha para referirse a los aliados feministas., por tanto me parece el que refleja el concepto con más fidelidad. Y si tuviera que elegir uno como alternativa me parece que "Pagafantas" es más cercano que "Calzonazos" o "Nenaza"


----------



## Ferrol

“Calzonazos” , a diferencia de “mangina”, creo que sería entendido por todos aquí
Otros términos que se me ocurren son “piernas” y “milhombres” pero son menos específicos

Según el DLE de la r.a.e.

calzonazos
Del aum. de calzones.
1. adj. coloq. Dicho de un hombre: Que se deja gobernar por su pareja. U. m. c. s. m.


----------



## acme_54

Tom seller said:


> No, no significa cornudo. Cornudo sería "Cuckold" pero la palabra en cuestión es cuck, que no tiene connotación sexual.


Discrepo. "Cuck" is la forma abreviada de "cuckold" (cornudo/cabrón). Si de verdad te parece que "no tiene connotación sexual", pues allá tú.
Dicho esto, supongo que "marica" serviría el mismo propósito.


----------



## Ballenero

Sinceramente, no creo que a nadie le cause ningún malestar que le llamen "mangina", sobre todo porque es una palabra que no existe y no significa nada.
Solo refleja una fantasía creada en la mente de algún adolescente con mucho tiempo libre que malgasta en navegar por las alcantarillas de las redes sociales, lejos, muy lejos de la realidad.
En esta vida hay de todo pero yo nunca he encontrado a nadie que encaje con esa definición.
Es una caricatura. Una especie de broma.

Cornudo, calzonazos, castrado, afeminado, picha floja, etc... reflejan una evidencia. 
Lo otro lo veo innecesario.


----------



## gato radioso

Totalmente de acuerdo, Ballenero... si es una palabra que no es de uso común, no lo es. Por eso, si alguien pregunta en el foro, no sería de las primeras opciones que yo daría -y menos si se tratase de un extranjero, que no es el caso, que buscara ayuda y necesitara una solución pragmática-... ¿Que en determinados ámbitos hay otro término en su argot específico con cierto recorrido? Vale, se puede mencionar y dar cuenta de ello si se quiere, pero sabiendo que es un término de uso limitado y que aún no ha fraguado -ni sabemos si lo hará- en el idioma.


----------



## aommoa

mangina no lo he escuchado en la vida.

La impresión que me da es de calzonazos alguien dominado por su mujer, sin voluntad propia

PAgafantas no sería en absoluto, es el chico que va detrás de la chica y que está dispuesto a todo para ligarsela, si le gusta un tipo de música él la escuchará, o se vestirá al estilo que le guste o estará dispuesto a hacerle regalos (pagafantas es el que paga la fanta, un marca de refresco) y que (casi) nunca consigue ligarsela


----------



## Tom seller

acme_54 said:


> Discrepo. "Cuck" is la forma abreviada de "cuckold" (cornudo/cabrón). Si de verdad te parece que "no tiene connotación sexual", pues allá tú.
> Dicho esto, supongo que "marica" serviría el mismo propósito.



Me parece perfecto que discrepes. Pero te aconsejo que leas todo lo que figura en los enlaces, y entiendas el contexto. Me da que no lo has hecho.



Ballenero said:


> Sinceramente, no creo que a nadie le cause ningún malestar que le llamen "mangina", sobre todo porque es una palabra que no existe y no significa nada.
> Solo refleja una fantasía creada en la mente de algún adolescente con mucho tiempo libre que malgasta en navegar por las alcantarillas de las redes sociales, lejos, muy lejos de la realidad.
> En esta vida hay de todo pero yo nunca he encontrado a nadie que encaje con esa definición.
> Es una caricatura. Una especie de broma.
> 
> Cornudo, calzonazos, castrado, afeminado, picha floja, etc... reflejan una evidencia.
> Lo otro lo veo innecesario.



Hay infinidad de palabras que no están registradas oficialmente y eso no quiere decir que no existan. La valoración que hagas de quien utiliza ese adjetivo no creo que sea relevante, pero que digas que no hay quien encaje en esa definición... Sin ánimo de entrar en polémicas, pero te aseguro que si los hay. 



gato radioso said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, Ballenero... si es una palabra que no es de uso común, no lo es. Por eso, si alguien pregunta en el foro, no sería de las primeras opciones que yo daría -y menos si se tratase de un extranjero, que no es el caso, que buscara ayuda y necesitara una solución pragmática-... ¿Que en determinados ámbitos hay otro término en su argot específico con cierto recorrido? Vale, se puede mencionar y dar cuenta de ello si se quiere, pero sabiendo que es un término de uso limitado y que aún no ha fraguado -ni sabemos si lo hará- en el idioma.



Estamos de acuerdo en que no es una palabra extendida, de ahí mis dudas. Pero sí es una palabra conocida y usada entre personas con ideología de derecha, y ese es justo el contexto, ya que la novela trata sobre el avance del fascismo y quien las pronuncia es un activista de extrema derecha.



aommoa said:


> mangina no lo he escuchado en la vida.
> 
> La impresión que me da es de calzonazos alguien dominado por su mujer, sin voluntad propia
> 
> PAgafantas no sería en absoluto, es el chico que va detrás de la chica y que está dispuesto a todo para ligarsela, si le gusta un tipo de música él la escuchará, o se vestirá al estilo que le guste o estará dispuesto a hacerle regalos (pagafantas es el que paga la fanta, un marca de refresco) y que (casi) nunca consigue ligarsela



Mangina no es una palabra extendida, soy consciente de ello. No cabe duda de que calzonazos es una opción válida, la razón por la que no es mi primera opción ya la he mencionado. Es algo más genérica y menos precisa. Pagafantas tampoco es exacta. Pero en cualquier caso los matices son tan sutiles que no sé muy bien si quien lo lea será capaz de captarlos.


----------



## Ballenero

Quizá haya sido demasiado severo. Me disculpo por ello.
Ahora que has dicho que se trata de una novela en la que aparece ese término _cuck_, de alguna manera hay que traducirlo.
El que la usa es una persona de extrema derecha, conservadora.
Este tipo de gente es también conservador en su lenguaje y por tanto, pienso que no será muy dado a usar neologismos muy modernos.
Insultos sí, pero clásicos.
Me lo imagino diciendo  cosas como:
¿Tienes la regla? Hay que saber mear de pie, un macho como Dios manda, ¿De niño, jugabas con barbies?
En inglés todo esto lo consiguen decir con un monosílabo, en español, los clásicos son los que ya se han dicho, y añado mariconeti, pimpín, milindri, tirillas y mindundi (todos con muchas ies).


----------



## gdiaz

En Chile, decimos "mangoneado", del verbo:
mangonear
Del lat. _mango, -ōnis_ 'traficante'.
1. tr. coloq. Dominar o manejar a alguien o algo.

También funciona "calzonudo" (jefe de hogar en el que "manda calzón")

calzonudo, calzonuda | Diccionario de la lengua española



gato radioso said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, Ballenero... si es una palabra que no es de uso común, no lo es. Por eso, si alguien pregunta en el foro, no sería de las primeras opciones que yo daría -y menos si se tratase de un extranjero, que no es el caso, que buscara ayuda y necesitara una solución pragmática-... ¿Que en determinados ámbitos hay otro término en su argot específico con cierto recorrido? Vale, se puede mencionar y dar cuenta de ello si se quiere, pero sabiendo que es un término de uso limitado y que aún no ha fraguado -ni sabemos si lo hará- en el idioma.



Yo creo que "mangoneado" ha fraguado.
Ver mangonear | Diccionario de la lengua española



acme_54 said:


> Básicamente, significa "cornudo", que no se emplea mucho hoy en día en España como insulto (cf. = cabrón). Sin embargo, en mi opinión, dice más sobre la persona que lo emplea (falocéntrico, machista, intolerante, corto de miras...) que la persona insultada.



Definitivamente no significa cornudo


----------



## Ferrol

Por aquí "mangonear" se usa poco en "pasiva". Sirve para calificar el dominio despótico de una persona sobre otras. "Nunca te vi como un mangoneado" , no creo que sea una expresión usual aquí.


----------



## Richard Dick

"Mandilón" puede ser en mi opinión.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Acá al que hace lo que le dice su esposa/novia o al que en redes sociales le da la razón en algo a una mujer u opina a favor de algo en beneficio de las mujeres, en seguida le dicen "pollerudo". "Mangina" lo empecé a ver en comentarios de Youtube hace como dos semanas, creo.


----------



## Ballenero

Por lo que se ve, cada país tiene sus propios insultos
Quizás porque yo soy ya antiguo, pero mangina me suena al tipo de lenguaje de los que hablan de sexo no binario, género cis, etc...

A veces se habla de una madre o una educación castrante, pienso que esto coincide bastante con la definición de lo estamos hablando.
De ahí, castrao (castrado), castrati (es en italiano pero así suena más gracioso) o capón (que suena parecido a _cuck_).


----------



## swift

Richard Dick said:


> "Mandilón" puede ser en mi opinión.


Esta palabra se entiende en México y Centroamérica.

“Calzonazos” es un españolismo.


Tom seller said:


> Wow, Bryan, I never saw you as a cuck.


“Nunca pensé que te faltarían pantalones” o “nunca te consideré manso” podrían funcionar si se busca una traducción menos regional.


----------



## Ferrol

swift said:


> Esta palabra se entiende en México y Centroamérica.
> 
> “Calzonazos” es un españolismo.
> “Nunca pensé que te faltarían pantalones” o “nunca te consideré manso” podrían funcionar si se busca una traducción menos regional.


Aunque "mandilón" lo recoge la r.a.e. en ese sentido, yo no lo he oído nunca por aquí."Mandilón se usa (o usaba) para una especie de blusones que se ponían por encima de la ropa de calle. Por ejemplo los niños en algunas escuelas .


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Ferrol said:


> Aunque "mandilón" lo recoge la r.a.e. en ese sentido, yo no lo he oído nunca por aquí."Mandilón se usa (o usaba) para una especie de blusones que se ponían por encima de la ropa de calle. Por ejemplo los niños en algunas escuelas .


Coincido con esto.

"Mandilón" en el sentido del hilo es un americanismo.


----------



## My name is username

Planchabragas, se dice planchabragas!!.


----------



## acme_54

gdiaz said:


> En Chile, decimos "mangoneado", del verbo:
> mangonear
> Del lat. _mango, -ōnis_ 'traficante'.
> 1. tr. coloq. Dominar o manejar a alguien o algo.
> 
> También funciona "calzonudo" (jefe de hogar en el que "manda calzón")
> 
> calzonudo, calzonuda | Diccionario de la lengua española
> 
> 
> 
> Yo creo que "mangoneado" ha fraguado.
> Ver mangonear | Diccionario de la lengua española
> 
> 
> 
> Definitivamente no significa cornudo


Discrepo. "Cuck" es la forma abreviada del vocablo inglés "cuckold", que es español es "cornudo".
cuckold - Traducción al español – Linguee


----------



## YngRaeid

En Mexico se dice ‘MANDILÓN” (el hombre que usa el “mandil”). El mandil es una tela con tirantes que se usa para proteger la ropa mientras se cocina o se hacen las labores del hogar. Ser MANDILÓN implica tener el rol de “mujer sumisa”, y la mujer es la dominante. Solo se usa para hombres.


----------

